# Figure Clear Shoes



## HotMom23 (Apr 26, 2005)

What is the BEST website to find shoes? Thanks.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 26, 2005)

My Wife and I like www.shoes.com


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.snaz75.com/clear.html
http://www.naughtynightwear.com/browseproducts/Clear-Heels.html
http://www.justhighheels.com/


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2005)

be careful you do not want to get "stripper shoes", make sure you get them from a place that knows what Figure competitors wear.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lots of girls order from snaz75.   They have good prices too.


You can also try ebay as well.  use the search and type clear heels.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> be careful you do not wat to get "stripper shoes", make sure you get them from a place that knows what Figure competitors wear.



what's the difference.  they look the same to me?


----------



## Dumbellina (Apr 27, 2005)

Suits you swimwear have some good figure shoes. I would stay away from the platform ones though, judges don't like them and some comps won't let you wear them. A nice 1 inch platform with a 5 or 6 inch heel is best.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2005)

snaz is $34.99 compared to $50+ on the other sites.


----------



## sdupdike (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, I was just going to post about this.  I ordered a pair of clear heels, with the ankle strap, from Snaz75.  After I ordered, I decided I wanted the ones without the strap.  Anyway, I got the M-Brook ones, from Ellie Shoes, and the toe part seems too narrow for my toes.  I don't normally wear heels, but you know how they are real pointy in the front?  They just don't look right on my feet.  Any suggestions on what I should do?  I'm in the process of trying to return them.


----------



## sdupdike (Apr 27, 2005)

I could try the Pleasers, but I don't know if they are any wider in the front.  Anyone know?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> what's the difference.  they look the same to me?



the toe of the shoe should be very low, like a half inch.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the toe of the shoe should be very low, like a half inch.




is that how you wear them??


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is that how you wear them??


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh My, these shoes are THE reason why Ill never compete in figure...Walking in those is an art!


----------



## HotMom23 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shannon1 (May 2, 2005)

I actually found mine on ebay, they were new from a store in CA. They were $34 compared to $60.


----------



## kkschaef (May 4, 2005)

Snaz75 is probably the best place to go.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2005)

I got these on ebay new for $40 with shipping.


----------



## kkschaef (May 4, 2005)

I have those shoes. Cool


----------

